#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic Design with MESA

## scripcode

Hi All,

Anyone can share about Seismic Design with GMG Mesa tutorial and training.

Appreciated so much



thanks  :Smile: See More: Seismic Design with MESA

----------


## seispro

If you have installed the software you can find it in the help menu

----------


## tkusumo

Yes I have some, i'll be doing later

----------


## yanerosolitario

Yo tengo el tutorial de MESA, estoy viendo ese programa, te dejo el link para que lo bajes: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
espero te sirva y tu comentario.  :Smile:

----------


## mohammed sileem

please help

----------


## Geopad

is it in english.

----------


## scripcode

thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## tkusumo

Hi Guys,

There are link of MESA 10.04 (No need to install it, just copy entire files folder and with tutorial inside in PDF) and also MESA 11.02 with step by step+"vitamin"...

MESA 10.04 : 


```
http://dc306.4shared.com/download/AF_cft_O/MESA_Expert_1004.rar
```





MESA 11.02: 


```
http://dc140.4shared.com/download/KdJ_-Fo3/MESA_Expert_1102.rar
```




Enjoy Guys..

----------


## rap02

Dear Sir, 
can anyone tech me how to plan seismic acquisition with brick design
i'm new with MESA software so i still confuse using this software

thank you

----------


## xxx09

Dear tkusumo,
could you pls show how to licensing it (11.2 ver), Thanks.

----------


## rap02

how to see "tempate statistic" such as : cmp area, aspect ratio, max near offset, min near offset etc in MESA 10? 

thx

----------


## andresftp

Hi, try downloading the table with the link you left does not work. You can upload it again? thanks

----------


## rap02

how to design seismic 2D using MESA? thanks

See More: Seismic Design with MESA

----------


## rafaelo

Hola..i uploaded Mesa Expert 10.4 with tutorial...the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cuchuoi08

hi all, i'm trying to use this soft also and stuck at the step of ray tracing to make a synthetic waveform, anyone can share a case study on that function, thanks in advance.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## linus

Check out new presentation on Wind and Seismic Forces - Treatment by various codes at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

